# Charcoal VS Gas in terms of taste??



## HowardScott (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi guys. it's me again.
If we're comparing charcoal and gas grills in terms of taste?
Just trying to quantify the difference to better feel it, say if the charcoal grills have 4 stars rating out of 5, what would that make gas grills 3 or 3.5?


----------



## cmayna (Apr 14, 2020)

Between those two, I say charcoal devices put out a way better tasting product,  but if you need to get dinner going and running out of time, there's nothing like a gasser.


----------



## fivetricks (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 14, 2020)

Flavor? If charcoal is a 4 propane is a 1 cause I’m assuming you don’t want to use zero.


----------



## HowardScott (Apr 14, 2020)

ososmokeshack said:


> Flavor? If charcoal is a 4 propane is a 1 cause I’m assuming you don’t want to use zero.


What a shock! so I was not eating meat with my propane bbq huh?


----------



## forktender (Apr 14, 2020)

To me charcoal is king, but a good gas grill does just fine in most quickie situations if you add a smoke bomb and your grill is nice and seasoned. 
I gave gas a 3 only because you forgot to add 1.5 & 2.5...I would've given gas a 2.5 if it was an option.


----------



## HowardScott (Apr 14, 2020)

forktender said:


> To me charcoal is king, but a good gas grill does just fine in most quickie situations if you add a smoke bomb and your grill is nice and seasoned.
> I gave gas a 3 only because you forgot to add 1.5 & 2.5...I would've given gas a 2.5 if it was an option.



Sorry :D I added them for you


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 14, 2020)

3.75


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 15, 2020)

Gas adds no flavor. So I guess: Charcoal = 5, Gas = 0

Chris


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 15, 2020)

I believe that it depends on how well your propane grill is seasoned. Certainly charcoal is gonna give a lot more flavor but  if your grill is well seasoned, you'll get a bit of that flavor in your food. I have both types of cooking available so it's a matter of which I use based on time frame. Need it done quick, I use propane. If I have time, I use charcoal or real wood.

Robert


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 15, 2020)

I gave my gas grill away years ago, and haven't looked back. I would just assume fry a burger or hot dog in a pan on my stove then cook it on a gas grill - as there isn't that noticeable a difference. 

Chris


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 15, 2020)

I was a charcoal guy for decades. When I got super busy, I really didn't find the time for grilling and my wife missed it. She bought me a gas grill, and with time I noticed a hint of grilled flavor. I never had much luck getting any additional flavor out of wood packets or smoker trays.

When you think it through, though, you'll realize the only flavor you get from a "seasoned" gas grill is carbonized fat and grease that has dripped onto the heat diffusers and the drip plate. Imagine being asked to roast meat in a kitchen oven that has caked-on grease and drippings. Basically, that's a gas grill, and was a BIG reason I returned to charcoal.

Obviously gas grills are safe because the high heat sterilizes everything. Charcoal grills also carbonize the drippings, but have the additional flavor element of carbonized wood and aged wood. To me, there's no comparison in flavor. Charcoal wins by multiples with less gross evidence apparent.


----------



## texomakid (Apr 15, 2020)

I gave gas a 1 based on aroma/flavor it would add to the item's being cooked. There is an aroma/flavor that can be produced by a gas grill but the influence of this flavor profile is driven by spice or rubs on the meat and the meat/fat cooking process.

I just like hanging out around a grill (gas or charcoal) having an adult beverage and enjoying life with family and friends. Lately it's only been make believe friends :)

 Our gas grill is used for quicker/easier cooking & searing.


----------

